# Menotomy Mixture



## robertc (May 12, 2011)

I have been cleaning/re-conditioning my rusty bikes with 0000 steel wool, WD 40 and a lot of elbow grease finished with a mild compound and a good paste wax. I have had good results with this method. Has anyone tried the Menotomy Mixture Vintage Bicycle Cleaning Kit?


----------



## Rookie (May 12, 2011)

Where is this kit available?


----------



## robertc (May 12, 2011)

Its sold on the website oldroads.com


----------



## spook1s (May 13, 2011)

I've read that "the mixture" is made up of basic stuff you can buy at your local hardware store. I did a search for it and read up on reviews of it. It would seem the people with the highest reviews are the people who make it!


----------



## robertc (May 13, 2011)

I was hoping that one of the cabe members had tried it and could give a non bias opinion. The ad looks like it could be a great product but I have seen what just WD-40 can do.


----------



## abe lugo (May 26, 2011)

I was looking to clean chrome on the HAMB and their is a member aptly named Polisher, he says polishing any chrome with steel wool will scratch it, here some threads that might help
http://www.jalopyjournal.com/forum/showthread.php?t=570849&highlight=polishing+chrome
I hear coca cola works?

http://www.jalopyjournal.com/forum/showthread.php?t=167556&highlight=chrome&showall=1
http://www.jalopyjournal.com/forum/showthread.php?t=167519&highlight=chrome
http://www.jalopyjournal.com/forum/showthread.php?t=120519&highlight=chrome&showall=1
http://www.jalopyjournal.com/forum/showthread.php?t=97443&highlight=chrome

I've used the wood bleach method and it works to a degree.


----------

